# סיפור מההפטרה



## בני ברקי (10/1/07)

סיפור מההפטרה 
למה דוקא משתמשים בביטוי סיפור מההפטרה, למה לא אומרים סיפור מהאגדות, או למשל הביטוי `ריבונו של פתח תקוה` במה זכתה פ"ת? מעניין מי טבע את הביטויים הללו, איזה עוד ביטויים מסוג זה שכולנו משתמשים בהם אתם מכירים,


----------



## השיסער (10/1/07)

אצלינו דוקא אומרים-- 
`ריבונו של טמפו`...


----------



## המירוצרץ (10/1/07)

אוחח ריבונו של 
ריבונו של פתח תקוה מעורר אצלי נוסטלגיה .אמא שלי פשוט פתח -תקואית כך שזה אצלי מהילדות .


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (10/1/07)

צדיק יסוד בניין


----------



## המירוצרץ (10/1/07)

אהא 
חזק


----------



## פינזוסט (10/1/07)

הרבה מהביטויים האלו הם מהגששים 
נראה לי שגם רבונו של פתח תקוה לקוח מהם.


----------



## השיסער (10/1/07)

אתה צודק. 
אבל לא רק מהגששים, אלא בכלל מכל סרטי הבורקס הישראליים.


----------



## שירי תוש (10/1/07)

מהפטרה זה ישיר למקור 
פ``ת ??? פעם ראשונה עכשיו שמעתי


----------



## faridi (10/1/07)

אולי בגלל שבהפטרות ישנם... 
הרבה סיפורים מעניינים. אני אומר "אל תסתכל במקרר...." חלש. ישנו ביטוי אצל הספרדים:"פרצוף של תשעה באב" על אחד שפניו כבושות.


----------



## דודיוקון (11/1/07)

אגב 
בא נראה מי יודע היכן נזכר הביטוי 'רבונו של עולם' כהגדרה ל'מה בעצם הולך פה'?


----------



## חזי2003 (11/1/07)

בגמ` מצוי "מריה דאברהם" 
כקריאה מקבילה.


----------



## מתרכז בעיקר (11/1/07)

נו? 
מהי התשובה?


----------



## דודיוקון (11/1/07)

חזי2003 הקדימני 
ואני אשלים על ידו: בב"ב קלד, ב: "אמר רבי יוסף, מרי דאברהם תלי תניא בדלא תניא", והרשב"ם שם: "וה"ק * רבונו של עולם * אפשר ששמעתי מרב יהודה שינוי גדול כזה דתלי תניא המשנה דקתני זה בני נאמן תולה טעמא בדלא תניא בדבר שאינו במשנה ובברייתא


----------



## מתרכז בעיקר (11/1/07)

הרשב"ם הזה תמוה מעט 
כי זה נראה שהוא בא ל פ ר ש את הגמרא ולא מוסיף עליה. אם כן, לא מובן מדוע מפרש את ה[מארי]"דאברהם" כ[ריבונו]"של עולם".


----------



## מתרכז בעיקר (11/1/07)

תיקון: ולא להוסיף


----------

